# Web Programming ebook



## kengo24649 (May 12, 2011)

would anyone recommend me a web programming /development ebook which contains all the information i need to know and tutorials,definition,styles etc..

all replies will be appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 12, 2011)

Language?


----------



## kengo24649 (May 12, 2011)

idk what language i should learn but i am planning to make a social network website
can u recommend me any?


----------



## Kreij (May 12, 2011)

Developing a social networking site will probably mean you will have to know everything from page creation, scripting, database access,etc.

You could start here.


----------



## kengo24649 (May 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Developing a social networking site will probably mean you will have to know everything from page creation, scripting, database access,etc.
> 
> You could start here.



whoa thats alot!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> whoa thats alot!



lol well you dont just snap your fingers and have a successful webpage.


----------



## Frick (May 12, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> whoa thats alot!



Of course. That's why people is studying these things in college.

BTW, W3Schools is pretty good.

http://www.w3schools.com/


----------



## kengo24649 (May 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol well you dont just snap your fingers and have a successful webpage.



yeh


----------

